# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Testosterone Cypionate Workout Question

## zombie69

My doctor prescribed me 200 mgs of Testosterone Cypionate every 2 weeks for hormone replacement therapy. Previously I was doing the Body for Life workout at bodyforlife.com 

I want to get the most of my workouts now being on this stuff. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

My previous workout was:

Monday - Chest, Back, Bi's, Tris, Shoulders ; 5x12,10,8,6 increasing weights between sets.

Tuesday - 20 min Cardio

Wednesday Legs and Abs ; 5x12,10,8,6 increasing weights between sets.

Thurs - 20 min Cardio

Friday - Chest, Back, Bi's, Tris, Shoulders ; 5x12,10,8,6 increasing weights between sets.

Saturday - 20 min Cardio

Sunday off. Next week starts with legs, and so on.

Also, should I keep taking creatine? I know protein is a given. Thanks in advance.

----------


## selvanus

If it were me, I would bring my wieght up until it was the most I could do for 6-8 sets. Drop sets are ok, but to build more you need to lift more. Try to lift the same amount of weight on each set.

----------


## selvanus

take creatine 8 weeks on and 4 weeks off

----------


## zombie69

Thanks. Back to the gym on Monday! :Thumps Up:

----------


## Alphatier

> take creatine 8 weeks on and 4 weeks off


I'm pretty sure he was asking about how to workout, and not what supps to take :Hmmmm:

----------


## Lightsout2184

> I'm pretty sure he was asking about how to workout, and not what supps to take


he actually asks about creatine in the thread

----------


## selvanus

He asked about creatine in the thread, so Iwanted to give as complete an answer as I could.

----------


## Panzerfaust80

Personally, I don't even think the mentioned dosage is high enough to see any really significant results.. 100 mg's / wk is very low, typical dosage is anywhere between 400-600 wk (possibly higher depending upon your individual factors).. Any way you can get more? I would try if you really want to see some real improvement bro...

----------


## stack_it

> Personally, I don't even think the mentioned dosage is high enough to see any really significant results.. 100 mg's / wk is very low, typical dosage is anywhere between 400-600 wk (possibly higher depending upon your individual factors).. Any way you can get more? I would try if you really want to see some real improvement bro...


I don't think most docs will prescribe much higher for trt. I'm no expert on this. I'm just going by what I've read others say about there trt on here. 

If you had low test levels before, which I'm sure you did since your on trt now, you should start seeing some decent gains. The test levels may not be as high as an average aas cycle but I'm guessing they'll be higher than what you had before.

----------


## Panzerfaust80

> I don't think most docs will prescribe much higher for trt. I'm no expert on this. I'm just going by what I've read others say about there trt on here. 
> 
> If you had low test levels before, which I'm sure you did since your on trt now, you should start seeing some decent gains. The test levels may not be as high as an average aas cycle but I'm guessing they'll be higher than what you had before.


Of course they will be higher, but all that aside, I'm just saying he would have much more significant results if he obtained more by whatever means. (from doctor or otherwise).

----------


## stack_it

Yeah there would be a lot more gains with larger doses.

Zombie: have you cycled before or are your test levels just naturally low?

----------


## zombie69

Nope, Haven't cycled before. I actually haven't gotten the trt results back yet. The Doc gave me a shot to see if it would help my fatigue. I don't know if he'll up the dosage or not, and I'm not really sure how to ask.

----------


## stack_it

Not sure of the best way to bring up a higher dosage. Maybe give it some time at the low we dose and then ask for more if you want it. Keep us updated on the test results

----------


## Panzerfaust80

> Nope, Haven't cycled before. I actually haven't gotten the trt results back yet. The Doc gave me a shot to see if it would help my fatigue. I don't know if he'll up the dosage or not, *and I'm not really sure how to ask.*


That's easy Zombie.. Just say "Doc, this really kewl, knowledgeable guy Panzerfaust on my favorite AAS forum suggested that you up my dosage because in order for me to become a BEAST." That's all you need to do. He should know me.

If he should refuse for any reason, just grab the nearest chair and  :Chairshot:  him.  :7up:

----------


## zombie69

If my blood tests don't come back low enough maybe I'll just tell him that taking T-Bomb II may have elevated it and I need a higher dosage  :Wink: .

What should I try for? Maybe 200 to 300 mgs/week?

----------


## Panzerfaust80

If you can get id try minimum 400 mg. wk.

----------


## stack_it

> If my blood tests don't come back low enough maybe I'll just tell him that taking T-Bomb II may have elevated it and I need a higher dosage .
> 
> What should I try for? Maybe 200 to 300 mgs/week?


before you start taking 400 mg a week go check out the q&a section. You don't wanna be on 400 a week forever. Maybe do some research on cruise and blast. I don't see any doctor ever prescribing 400mg of test a week. Unless maybe your Arod or barry bonds. Also if you do plan on running a high dose of test make sure you have an AI or serm available to prevent gyno just in case.

----------


## StevePJC

> If my blood tests don't come back low enough maybe I'll just tell him that taking T-Bomb II may have elevated it and I need a higher dosage .
> 
> What should I try for? Maybe 200 to 300 mgs/week?


Your levels have to be darn near zero to even hope for a script like that. For TRT I've never heard of anything over 300 every two weeks. Over time you'll probably see some moderate to mild strength gains, and some leaning out but nothing like you would on a full blown cycle. Remember TRT is NOT for bodybuilding or getting big. It's for feeling normal again.

----------


## TRT,MAN

200 mgs a week is pretty much standard hrt. thats what i take. 100mgs is really kinda low and standerd for old men.

----------


## zombie69

@ lean n' mean: Thanks for the workout!

Well here's the skinny, after my first test c shot a couple of weeks ago (200mgs) and a shoulder injury, I just got back to the gym this week.

I got the TRT results on Monday at the Docs and it was around 430. I am 39 and the doc said it was low for my age. They gave me another shot (200mgs) and a script for Androgel . I weighed 220 at my first visit and yesterday they weighed me in at 210. The whole two weeks I ate like shit and got little exercise. I pigged out! 

Today I used the smallest dose of the gel and met my buddy at the gym. We were dead even on our lifts before, and today I was lifting 25 to 30 pounds more on every exercise! Not too bad  :Smilie:  He is 26.

Best thing is that my insurance pays for the gel, which isn't cheap. So I guess for now, I'll take what I can get. I'm pretty impressed, and so was my friend.

My wife's impressed too.  :AaGreen22: 

Thanks to everyone here for the advice. I'll be sticking around for a while.  :Smilie:

----------


## stack_it

Congrats on the gains. From what I have heard tho the gel is not very effective. You may want to push for the injections

----------

